

Contribute to any of these OS projects and I will help you in any way I can - dblock
http://code.dblock.org/contribute-to-any-of-these-open-source-projects-and-i-will-help-you-in-any-way-i-can
Office-time for $? No thank you. This might be better.
======
pavel_lishin
I wish these projects were in Python.

~~~
dblock
I am sure someone has an awesome set for you in Python. Now, if you don't find
anything, Ruby is better ;)

~~~
pavel_lishin
Function calls that are visually indistinguishable from variables are of the
deevil, and I'll have nae to do with them!

